# filling in tunnel with SC16



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Any pictures of the tunnel?
$1300 doesn't seem too bad


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of work for nothing in return. Lets see, grind back gel coat lay in a lot of glass, lots of fairing to blend in the patch, and new gelcoat.  Why do you want to fill in the tunnel?

You may wind up with a bit more stern lift with the running surface increase. Float a smidge shallower possibly. But you would have a one-off skiff!  ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Taking a hull from one that was designed specifically to be a tunnel and changing the properties of the entire hull may not yield the end result you are looking for and the $1,300 will be a starting point.

Then again, you could always scream uncle and sell it to some unsuspecting poor soul.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Call Tom at Islamarine for an estimate...he's filled in a few HB tunnels.

Tyler at Castaway might have an idea too............


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

$1300 seems fair.


1 Hr Unbolt motor,  Flip Boat over on saw horses.
1 Hr Clean and Prep work area.
3 Hr build mold for tunnel insert.
1 Hr set up and prep materials to layup tunnel insert
1 Hr Lay up tunnel insert and clean up
2 Hr demold and trim insert to fit
2 Hr grind and prep hull for glass work
1 Hr, clean and set up materials to glass in insert.
1 Hr Glass insert and clean
3 Hr touch up gelcoat and fair repair area to existing hull.
1 Hr, Flip boat over and prep to cut transom
1 Hr, cut transom and prep to replace transom cap
1 Hr, set up materials and glass transom cap
1 Hr set up and gelcoat transom cap
1 Hr mount motor, clean and prep.
2 Hr 10% Labor contingency

23 Hours @ 50$/hour Labor
$100 Materials

My Estimate would have been $1250  ha.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

i wouldnt.

call ankona dont post on microskiff about something like this.

This is a manufacture only question, also any warranty just went out the baitwell as soon as you touch the gelcoat with a grinder.


sell your boat buy a tunnel free hull.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What's the point in filling it in? I had mine running on the transom no setback with a cupped pt 3 blade and could do a fairly tight 180 on plane. I don't see the benefit.


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> I have gone back and forth with the idea since I have owned the boat, also my area running stupid skinny isnt a must its fun but trying to run to shallow and hitting patch oyster beds isnt... Can anyone give me the low down on how is the best way to do this and also would it effect the running of the boat. Also what would it cost to do it, I called a very well know fiberglass shop and they quoted me 1300$$ that seems way overpriced for a small tunnel to be filled in but hell im not a fiberglass guy.


What are you hoping to gain by filling the tunnel?

If you fill the tunnel, you will have to lower the motor. Is the motor height built into the transom? If so, the transom would need to be modified putting the posted labor estimate at about half.  

The tunnel just means you can go further before you hit. With the motor lowered, you are more likely to hit more often. We ran a 31 CG patrol boat up on a shoal once and were lucky it had a tunnel. If it had been the 24 Dusky, we would have ripped all the running gear off. :-[


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Call me Trevor on Monday!


----------

